# Little Shop Dentist Gasmask



## samkokajko (Jun 6, 2013)

I searched around a bit but didn't come up with anything for this. I've designed this show before and we just ran a second channel and did what we could with EQ but I'm looking for suggestions to try to make the dentist sound as natural as possible with the gas mask on. 

I believe the mask is going to be a full front, not sure if he'll open it at which point we might swap back to his regular mic channel. 

Any ideas relating to specific mics, placement, materials or dampening inside the helmet?

Thanks


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 6, 2013)

Make the front of the mask screen door mesh material instead of plastic. It'll look surprisingly good. 


Also remember he is supposed to be inside a ridiculous over the top gas mask. If the audio is too clear, you will lose some of the joke.


----------



## JLNorthGA (Jun 7, 2013)

I didn't use a helmet. I have an older full face respirator. I removed the flappers from the side and a few things from the front. His mouth is still constricted by the mouth/nose piece - but he is audible and can be understood. I used a soaker hose for the hose.


----------

